
Swift Toolbox – community-supported catalog  of iOS and OS X libraries - adamjleonard
http://www.swifttoolbox.io
======
adamjleonard
We would love to hear your feedback. This project is very MVP and definitely
has some issues that we will be iterating on over the next week.

Any features you would like to see, let us know. We plan on adding a much
nicer view for all the libraries with more information. The ability to the
community to add tags to existing libraries, and more.

Hope you guys enjoy!

~~~
irace
What about some kind of integration with CocoaPods? Seems like there's going
to be some duplicated effort here.

~~~
adamjleonard
Yep, going to look in to this in the near future. Going to talk to someone at
CocoaPods on Friday.

~~~
millerm
Awesome!

------
mercurial
As a non-Mac person, it's fascinating to see the difference in interest
between Swift and Dart. Sounds like you can do "incremental progress" and
succeed (Typescript), "radical progress" (Swift) and succeed, but something
between the two doesn't work, at least as far as community uptake is
concerned.

~~~
Zelphyr
One possible difference is that Apple has signaled that Swift will be _the_
language at some point. As far as I know Google didn't do that with Dart and,
in fact, couldn't without getting buy-in from all the other browser vendors.

~~~
kybernetyk
> One possible difference is that Apple has signaled that Swift will be the
> language at some point

Have they? Then I really hope they add some easy form of C++ interop to swift
in a future release.

There's so much C++ code out there in the Mac/iOS world that rewriting it to
swift (or even just wrapping it in C) would make no economic sense.

~~~
astigsen
Since you can use Objective-C (and therefore also Objective-C++) libraries
directly in Swift, it actually has quite a nice integration. Objective-C++ is
a far better interface layer than something like FFI or having to write C
wrappers for everything (as you see in most other languages).

~~~
dottrap
Nitpick: Objective-C and C are terrific for interoperation. FFI works pretty
well with Obj-C and C too because it is all based on C binary compatibility
and predictable symbol mangling. This is how previous Apple language bridges
like PyObjC and RubyCocoa worked.

C++ and thus Objective-C++ has always been a disaster for FFI or anything that
depends on binary compatibility or predictable symbol name mangling. Obj-C++
has a lot of ugly areas partly because of this. Kudos to Apple to making it
work as well as it does.

Swift is terrific that it also seems to interoperate with C/Obj-C nearly
seamlessly (bridging headers), but it is no surprise that the Swift
documentation immediately says it doesn't support C++ and you must build C
interface wrappers.

* Edit: reclarified comment

------
jaegerpicker
Awesome project I know I'll use several of this packages. It would be awesome
to list the packages CocoaPods name if it has one. So it's easy to install.

~~~
timanglade
CocoaPods does not support pure Swift libraries yet. This Github issue lists
some ways you can help:
[https://github.com/CocoaPods/CocoaPods/pull/2222](https://github.com/CocoaPods/CocoaPods/pull/2222)

------
skierscott
Would it be acceptable for me to submit someone else's package? Can they edit
tags/etc?

Oh, and nice idea. I've been waiting for something like this. Ideally, I'd
like to see something a package manager like brew or apt.

~~~
adamjleonard
It would be acceptable. We will be adding the ability for the repo owner to
manage the entire project, but also the community will be able to add extra
tags, etc. These are in the upcoming weeks as we iterate on it.

------
niix
This is a great help for someone like myself who is just learning Swift.
Pretty excited for some of the JavaScript style libraries being ported over to
Swift.

~~~
wuliwong
If you are just starting out, checkout
[http://www.sososwift.com](http://www.sososwift.com) It has tons and tons of
resources.

------
agp2572
Good idea.

